# Cold Smoked Cheese w/ the AMNPS



## graystratcat (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, my AMNPS showed up the other day and I thought for it's first trial run I'd try cold smoking some cheese.  Decided to go with some sharp white chedar and provolone smoked with a 50:50 mix of Apple and Maple.

I broke out the AMNPS did the necessary prep to it and we were off.  I have to tell you - and I know it's been said here before many times - the AMNPS is one well built little piece of kit.

I was a bit concerned with ambient temps here so decided to locate the smoker in the shade.  Forecast is for the mid 70's and I really didn't feel like messing around with ice and ice water... so I was going to go with it sans the ice.

Filled the AMNPS with the 50:50 mix and lit it off with a plumber's torch.  Worked like a charm.  Let it burn for 10 minutes (per Todd's instructions) and blew out the flame. 

Here was the basic set up for the smoke:








AMNPS lit and putting out some sweet smelling smoke...cheese loaded and ready to close the box







Nice TBS rolling







Just pulled from the smoker.  I inverted a few pieces to show tops and bottoms.  I'm very satisfied with the color (this cheese was pure off-white before going into the box) since I like some color on my smoked cheese.

Definitely some oil bloom but that should take care of itself in the fridge for a few hours.  You can also see the results of my risking cold smoking in warmer ambient temps.  When I started the smoke the box was running around 72 degrees, by the time I finished it was bouncing near 90... much hotter than I'd like but that's what I get for not messing with some ice.  I actually had to open the smoker door a few times to dump some heat...I know.. I know.. my own dang fault but you run what you brung....







After some time uncovered in the fridge to cool and re-set.  Sorry I didn't get a picture before vac-packing but my wife had is packed up before I knew it.







I wanted to post this more so regarding my first run of the AMNPS rather than just cold smoking some cheese.  All in all I have to give the AMNPS a very high score.  I am very pleased so far and I can see many uses for this little gadget.  My hat is off to you Todd.  This one is a keeper!

The combination of the AMNPS and a gasser could easily make for a set and forget smoking machine!  (But you MES guys already know that!  LOL)

Thanks for looking.

-Salt


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2012)

Man o man That's some good looking cheese. Really took on a nice color!


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks Al!  Guess I'll find out how it came out in about 2 weeks...but I am happy with the color!


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 1, 2012)

Yee Ha!

Another successful smoke!

Great job!!

Todd


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks Todd.  Like I said above, the AMNPS is a really great add to my arsenal.  I'm already telling some friends about it (that aren't on this forum).

Also enjoyed our phone conversation earlier this week.  Best of luck to ya Todd.

-Salt


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 1, 2012)

I am glad it came out good for you. Personally, I think that smoking cheese a little warmer allows it to take on more smoke. Congrats


----------



## sprky (Jan 1, 2012)

great color on that cheese


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks guys!  Like I said above, I'm real happy with the color.

@ Scarbellly, I'll have to keep that in mind the next time I do a bigger batch of cheese.  Thanks for the tip

-Salt


----------



## venture (Jan 1, 2012)

Great color!

Thanks for reminding me.  Holidays took a toll on my cheese stock.  Time to run another batch.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

